# installare Gentoo su SD CARD READER?

## realac0

ciao, ho un MSI WindU100 con SL 10.6.8

il netbook ha anche la possibilita' di utilizzare una sd card.

siccome non sono molto pratico di ste cose, ma vorrei installare una gentoo (all'avvio e' possibile scegliere che unita' far partire), mi chiedo se sia possibile.

uso debian da qualche anno e ho gia' provato a fare con successo 2 installazioni di Gentoo in VBOX.

dite che sia possibile?

pensavo di utilizzare lo stick USB per il boot della live e poi, ovviamente, installare tutto sulla sd card (che devo ancora acquistare).

ovviamente, do per scontato che il kernel me la veda e mi permetta di metterci le mani con fdisk ...

... o secondo voi non dovrei (darlo per scontato intendo ^_^)?

in ogni caso grazie

Federico

----------

## tomk

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Forum italiano (Italian).

----------

## medknight

A livello logico non ci vedo problemi, se il bios del portatile ti permette di fare il boot da SD (cosa che, devo ammettere, non avevo mai visto). Il problema sarà capire come viene vista la SD una volta selezionata come supporto per il boot per dire a grub su quale partizione trova gli stage.

Per quanto riguarda il kernel e fdisk, avevo fatto un prova una volta a modificare le partizioni di una SD con fdisk e ha funzionato, il dubbio che mi viene è se il kernel del supporto dell'installazione sia compilato con il supporto per i card reader.

----------

## realac0

 *medknight wrote:*   

> A livello logico non ci vedo problemi, se il bios del portatile ti permette di fare il boot da SD (cosa che, devo ammettere, non avevo mai visto). Il problema sarà capire come viene vista la SD una volta selezionata come supporto per il boot per dire a grub su quale partizione trova gli stage.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il kernel e fdisk, avevo fatto un prova una volta a modificare le partizioni di una SD con fdisk e ha funzionato, il dubbio che mi viene è se il kernel del supporto dell'installazione sia compilato con il supporto per i card reader.

 

mi hai fatto venire un dubbio sul fatto del boot da SD, stasera controllo, premendo F11 al boot mi da una serie di opzioni, tra cui usb stick e altro, ho dato per scontato il discorso dell'SD

poi controllo

----------

## xveilsidex

infatti l'unico neo è il boot da sd card. Ho puppy linux installato su sd card e funziona tranquillamente perchè il bios supporta il boot da sd mentre nell'altro portatile non fa il boot perchè il bios non prevede tale funzione.

----------

## realac0

allora lo stato dell'arte e' il seguente:

Gentoo e' installato e funzionante (tramite il chroot tutto ok), ma non ci sono santi di farlo bootare.

Ovviamente e' confermato che il netbook supporta il boot da scheda SD, quindi al boot, la seleziono e tutto la legge e parte il bootloader.

ho installato lilo perche' mi sta simpatico  :Smile: , parte, seleziono il kernel avvia, ma poco dopo mi da un errore, precisamente questo 

```
kernel panic not syncing vfs unable to mount root fs on unknown-block
```

siccome il kernel me lo sono compilato io, faccio fatica a capire se il problema e' relativo alla compilazione (le partizioni nella SD sono tutte in ext3/ext4, quindi non dovrebbe essere un problema di filesystem interno al kernel) oppure, piu' semplicemente (come penso), relativo ad errate configurazioni del boot loader o altri problemi ...

con "altri problemi" mi e' venuto il dubbio che, essendo stato installato utilizzando una chiavetta USB (vista come /dev/sdb) su una memoria SD (vista come /dev/sdc), ora all'avvio faccia casino e non trova l'MBR (perche' sbaglia i puntamenti), ma non penso, poiche' ho provato anche lasciando la chiavetta USB inserita (quindi dovrebbe vedere tutto come nell'installazione e configurazione).

Inoltre, immagino che nel momento in cui seleziono il boot da SD, per il pc quello diventi il disco principale, quindi si va a cercare l MBR li

ho gia' provato a ricompilare il kernel 2 volte senza successo ma piu' ci penso e piu' ritengo non sia un problema di kernel

questa e' la ripartizione di tutti i dischi della macchina

```
(chroot) livecd boot # fdisk -l

WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.

Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders, total 312581808 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x5573cd98

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1   312581807   156290903+  ee  GPT

Disk /dev/sdb: 1007 MB, 1007681536 bytes

9 heads, 8 sectors/track, 27335 cylinders, total 1968128 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x774d0d5b

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1   *        1272     1968127      983428    6  FAT16

Disk /dev/sdc: 16.0 GB, 16012804096 bytes

64 heads, 32 sectors/track, 15271 cylinders, total 31275008 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x106e6479

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdc1   *        2048      104447       51200   83  Linux

/dev/sdc2          104448     1104447      500000   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sdc3         1104448    16729447     7812500   83  Linux

/dev/sdc4        16729448    31275007     7272780   83  Linux

(chroot) livecd boot # 

```

dove /dev/sda e' un hackintosh con SL 10.6.8 (lol)

dove /dev/sdb e' la chiavetta USB live di Gentoo

e dove /dev/sdc e' la scheda SD su cui e' installato Gentoo

```
(chroot) livecd boot # mount

/dev/sdc3 on / type ext4 (rw,noatime)

/dev/sdc4 on /home type ext4 (rw,noatime)

```

/dev/sdc1 e' ext3 (perche' non la vedo? facendo il chroot l'avevo montata anche quella)

questo e' il lilo.conf che ho creato (perdonate la niubbaggine sui nomi ma e' il primo kernel che mi compilo completamente)

```
boot=/dev/sdc             # Installa LILO nel MBR

prompt                    # D� possibilit� di selezionare un'altra sezione

delay=50                  # Aspetta 5 secondi prima di avviare la scelta predefinita

default=gentoo-linux            # Passato il timeout, avvia la sezione "gentoo"

# Per utenti che non hanno usato genkernel

image=/boot/kernel-creato-da-me

  label=gentoo-linux            # Il nome dato alla sezione

  read-only               # Avvio con root di sola lettura. Non modificare!

  root=/dev/sdc3          # Posizione del filesystem root

  append="video=uvesafb:mtrr,ywrap,800x600-32@85"

image=/boot/kernel-creato-da-me

  label=gentoo.rescue     # Il nome dato alla sezione

  read-only               # Avvio con root di sola lettura. Non modificare!

  root=/dev/sdc3          # Posizione del filesystem root

  append="init=/bin/bb"   # Lancia la shell statica di emergenza

```

AGGIUNTA:

questo e' l'fstab

```
# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sdc1               /boot           ext3            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sdc3               /               ext4            noatime         0 1

/dev/sdc2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/sdc4               /home           ext4            defaults,noatime 0 1

#/dev/cdrom             /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

"/etc/fstab" [converted] 22L, 878C                            22,1          All

```

volevo provare a fare un nuovo kernel con genkernel e vedere se funziona, ma mi secca altamente ...

non e' che semplicemente, facendo il boot direttamente da scheda SD, debba mettere nel cfg tutto come se fosse il disco /dev/sda?

che dite?

qualche idea?

----------

## realac0

niente da fare, non ne vengo fuori.

con genkernel, dopo innumerevoli prove, ha bootato, ma il kernel non rileva la rete (assurdo, dovrebbe fare un kernel come dall'avvio di installazione, dove la rete la rileva, ma niente)

ho ricompilato il kernel altre 3 o 4 volte senza successo, (ho letto che e' importante selezionare, in questi casi, il supporto per USB!!! a parte che gia' pensavo ci fosse, ma, lo stesso, niente da fare) non boota mai, sempre kernel panic dice che non trova la partizione di boot.

bho

ci rinuncio, ci installero' debian, non se ne viene fuori

----------

## djinnZ

a futura memoria, quando si vogliono fare cose del genere senza ammattire si deve usare l'immagine di boot (altrimenti cosa c'è a fare?!) ed ovviamente 

```
genlkernel --menuconfig all
```

: */etc/genkernel.conf wrote:*   

> DISKLABEL="yes"
> 
> BUSYBOX="yes"
> 
> MDADM="yes"
> ...

 inutile dire che si possono anche impostare da linea di comando queste opzioni *lilo.conf wrote:*   

> image=/boot/kernel-usb_boot-versione
> 
> label=usb_boot
> 
> root=/dev/ram0 #lilo richiede che sia indicato esplicitamente
> ...

 kernel:abilitare builtin tutti i driver necessari al boot ed al riconoscimento dei dischi, raid incluso se lo si usase è il caso (device usb o flash lento ad avviarsi) impostare un opportuno delaynon è un obbligo ma sarebbe meglio impostare nella configurazione del kernel i parametri di boot come video & cnon dimenticare, se lo si usa, il parametro rootfstype=extx

 *realac0 wrote:*   

> ci rinuncio, ci installero' debian, non se ne viene fuori

   :Evil or Very Mad:  mi autocensuro, meglio non rispondere... ed esiste la ricerca...  :Twisted Evil: 

Inutile sottolinearee che detta immagine la si può anche includere nel kernel ... ma qui applicatevi voi, non ho voglia di lavorare ...  :Mr. Green: 

¹ dimenticavo che in realtà è meglio usare LABEL=qualcosa piuttosto che /dev/sdxx

----------

## realac0

grazie djinnz per l'aiuto ma, purtroppo, faccio fatica a seguirti, come gia' avevo premesso sono molto niubbo, la mia conoscenza di linux e' media/bassa e di Gentoo e' = zero.

e' la prima volta che configuro un kernel (seconda/terza a dir la verita', sulle alltre installazioni Gentoo che ho fatto in Vbox e che han funzionato easy easy).

quindi, tutti questi problemi che sto avendo derivano dal fatto che sto installando la distro nella SD?

se vorrai aiutarmi te ne sono molto grato, ho alcuni dubbi da chiarire (molti a dir la verita')

1) se voglio ricompilare di nuovo il kernel, mi posiziono in /usr/src/linux ed a quel punto make menuconfig, ma devo prima eliminare qualcosa dalla precedente compilazione vero? ho trovato in internet un comando mpproper qualcosa del genere, ora non ce l'ho sotto mano (sono a letto con l'altro pc lol). C'e' una pulizia da fare prima vero?

2) quando lancio make menuconfig ho visto che posso caricare un file .config (tipo quello che dice la live appena avviata, l'ho scperto poco fa dopo aver letto il tuo post). Il procedimento, pero' non mi e' chiaro.

Faccio "load config", gli do il nome, ed a quel punto immagino che mi setti le impostazioni del kernel allo stesso modo che e' impostato quello nella live Gentoo.

Poi? cosa devo fare? 

quando esco, e do il "SAVE" (dopo esc esc) non mi chiede nome da dare, confermo di voler salvare e non so che file ha generato (non mi dice nulla).

Quando lancio il make && make module_install va a leggere un file .config? con che nome?

non mi e' chiara sta cosa

(ovviamente questo e' collegato alla domanda precedente di dover pulire qualcosa prima di ricimentarmi nella compilazione del kernel)

NOTA BENE:

parlando da nabbo, secondo me nell'handbook manca tutta questa sezione, forse ci sara' da qualche altra parte nell'ottima documentazione di Gentoo (veramente fantastica) ma io non l'ho trovata.

Forse, 2 spiegazioni su questi questiti per i nabbi come me sarebbero gradite anche sull'handbook.

3) il Genkernel non mi e' chiaro come funziona.

Ho solo capito, dalla guida di installazione, che ti crea una configurazione standard (simile a quella di qualsiasi altra distro come moduli abilitati, quindi, ovviamente, molto pesante). 

ma, anche qua, come va usato?

ho provato a farlo ieri, e il sistema, dopo la configurazione del lilo (sempre seguendo l'handbook) si e' finalmente avviato. Pensavo infatti di lasciarlo cosi' ma poi scopro che non va la rete.

Il boot lo faceva (e gia' questo era un successo) ma non funzionavano delle cose rispetto alla live (non vedeva eth0 e nanche il wireless) inoltre non c'erano i 2 tux all'avvio (il frambuffer).

Quindi sono ancor apiu' CONFUSO.

Col GenKernel non dovrebbe crearmi una immagine con le stesse impostazioni del kernel con cui ho avviato la live? (e dove, di fatto, vedeva tutto del pc?)

4) attualmente, poiche' ho sto benedetto kp all'avvio, l'unico modo che ho di entrare nel sistema e' fare il chroot (come spiegato nella guida, prima non sapevo manco che fosse lol). Nelle varie prove e smanettamenti che ho fatto, ho notato che devo aver fatto confusione e creato qualche casino perche' se smonto la /boot (/dev/sdc1) e poi faccio cd /boot, ho ancora una directory boot (penso quella della live?) e li dentro c'e' un kernel ricompilato da me.

Insomma un gran casino.

Mi potete spiegare come fare e funziona il chroot? 

io lo sto conitnuando a fare nello stesso modo scritto in guida ma probabilmente ho fatto qualche casino (e penso possa dipendere anche da questo il fatto che non mi si avvia ....)

... dici che e' meglio, a sto punto, riformattare tutto e ripartire da capo? (mi sa che e' la cosa milgiore anche se la meno istruttiva)

in conclusione, oltre a ringraziare se qualcuno rispondera' in maniera chiara a questi quesiti, chiedo a Djinz se mi puoi postare in maniera piu' chiara cosa, secondo te, dovrei fare per poter avere la Gentoo funzionante con l'avvio.

Passo passo.

Dal tuo precedente post non ci ho capito una cippa ^^

in ogni caso grazie, non mollero', mi sono messo in testa di avere una Gentoo su un PC fisico (non solo su VBox) e, in un modo o nell'altro, ci riusciro' (anche se mi secca, posso sempre formattare sto NoteBook IBM t43 da cui scrivo, con una Arch funzionante, installata, ovviamente, sul disco principale)

L'installazione di Gentoo, grazie alla guida, e' molto lineare, e non ho trovato grosse difficolta' sino, ovviamente, al kernel (ma e' xche' sono nabbo ed e' la prima volta che lo faccio venendo da Debian/Ubuntu), mi secca troppo non riuscire a completare tutto sul netbook

grazie in ogni caso

ciao

Federico

portate pazienza con i nabbi come me, io faccio del mio meglio!!!

----------

## djinnZ

Per genkernel ed trucchi da utilizzare fai una ricerca per i miei post precedenti, seriamente non ho voglia di ripetere sempre le stesse cose.

genkernel (con la configurazione di default) non fa altro che azzerare (make mrproper) e copiare una configurazione base su /usr/src/linux/.config (o, se hai completato la compilazione, quella salvata in /etc/kernels), lancia make oldconfig (che serve a controllare e completare la configurazione levando le voci inutili ed aggiungendo quelle che mancano), compila e copia kernel+moduli+immagine al loro posto (e se vuoi aggiunge a grub il kernel).

Dato che ci sono molti imbecilli che ritengono utile ripetere una sequenza di comandi piuttosto che usarne solo uno genkernel è stato sempre un tantino trascurato e mal documentato (c'è persino un errore clamoroso nella documentazione dove suggerisce di sovrascrivere la conf di genkernel) ma questa è la situazione. Leggi i commenti di genkernel.conf, spiegano molto di più della documentazione.

Quando fai il boot da usb o sd (che in alcuni casi è sempre usb) e rimovibili in genere è sempre meglio affidarsi all'immagine e non usare riferimenti diretti come /dev/sdxx per la root ma label o UUID.

Se vuoi partire dalla configurazione della live 

```
zcat /proc/config.gz > /tmp/.kconfig

genkernel --config=/tmp/.kconfig --real-root=LABEL=labeldellapartizionediroot --menuconfig all

rm /tmp/.kconfig
```

 altrimenti usi quella di genkernel che più che per essere usata è pensata per poter compilare senza problemi tutti i pacchetti che richiedono particolari opzioni del kernel. Ma parti da una base affidabile. Una volta che hai finito di configurare salva e fa tutto lui.

La configurazione di lilo la hai già.

Uso l'ultima versione instabile di genkernel quindi verifica perchè qualche opzione potrebbe non esserci sulla versione stabile.

Fai solo pulizia di tutti i kernel in /boot di /lib/modules e delle eventuali configurazioni salvate in /etc/kernels/* e /usr/src/linux/.config*, per il resto è inutile ricominciare da capo. Il tuo problema è solo nel kernel e nella configurazione sbagliata.

Le configurazioni che ti ho fornito dovrebbero essere valide ma nel caso limitati solo al supporto busybox e disklabel che sono realmente necessari. nel peggiore dei casi avrai comunque un minimo di supporto e shell per capire cosa diavolo è successo e non semplicemente un kernel panic.

Se usi un filesystem ext3/4 devi inserire l'apposita opzione nella linea di comando del kernel.

Ti ripeto che per avviare da device rimovibile è sempre meglio usare l'immagine e label/UUID. Questa è la tua difficoltà.

dimenticavo: il save non ti chiede dove salvare perchè qualsiasi operazione parte sempre dalla configurazione salvata in .config.

----------

